# Serious Bug in Lightroom 5



## Malte_P (Jun 12, 2013)

> Warning Warning Warning
> 
> One thing I don't like is a very dangerous Publish-related bug that remains in the final 5.0, that can cause you to delete your master images without even realizing it!
> 
> The problem is that the selection shown in a Publish Grid may not be the actual set of selected images, and so when you intend to perform operations (update metadata, delete images, export, etc.) on what you see as the selected images, it might not happen... a completely different set of images may be affected (updated, deleted, exported).



http://regex.info/blog/2013-06-10/2268


i found LR 5 very buggy.

jpg export bug, healing brush very sluggish, error messages when doing a reset (on mac), now this nasty bug. and there are a lot more. 

seems like adobe has fired the QE department and replaced it with people who do PR for the cloud. :


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> ...seems like adobe has fired the QE department and replaced it with people who do PR for the cloud. :



;D


----------



## bycostello (Jun 12, 2013)

Is it out of beta?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2013)

I just double checked all my images ... everything seems to be in order ... have not found anything to be buggy yet.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jun 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I just double checked all my images ... everything seems to be in order ... have not found anything to be buggy yet.



+1. So am I. Everything seems okay for now. ???


----------



## yellowkamper (Jun 12, 2013)

Mine is working fine with no problems on a Mac


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2013)

No problem so far.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jun 12, 2013)

Mine is running well on Mac. Seems faster. I was unsure about upgrading due to the lack of new features, but a speed difference is probably worth it given how much time I spend in there.


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 12, 2013)

healing brush is painfully slow on a retina mbp,it's unusable.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 13, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> healing brush is painfully slow on a retina mbp,it's unusable.


Strange, (if I'm not wrong) your MBP is a newer model thine mine, I use a 13 inch MBP (Mid 2012), 2.9 GHz, 16 GB DDR) and the healing brush, in LR5, is not at all slow.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 13, 2013)

the upgrade and new features way out weigh any bugs.... which they will fix shortly i'm sure...


----------



## Maxaperture (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning all, the healing brush can be sluggish if you're using 3rd party pointer drivers. i.e. if you're using a Wacom tablet (as I and many others do) or if you're using manufacture specific mouse drivers.
Now you've installed LR5, try re-installing the pointer drivers to overwrite any buggy LR drivers.
Also:
Have the RAW cahe set to 20Gb, it seems excessive, but it makes a huge difference to LR performance.
Turn off auto-write for XMP too, this will make editing response much faster. Unless you're constantly opening the same RAW files in other app's, the XMP sidecar file isn't needed, any edit changes made to a file, are in the catalogue anyway.
Here's a very relevant link to Adobe's tips on performance boost, unless your machine is old tat, ignore the system requirements bit.
http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/optimize-performance-lightroom.html


----------



## ColinMulcahy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

I've been heavy at work with LR 5 since it was officially released the other day.

I have noticed that it's speedier and generally more productive. The sluggishness seems to be gone.

1). However, quite frequently when using adjustments I cannot reselect an existing pin to edit it. Therefore I have to restart the program numerous times during a work session to reset it.

2). Be careful updating, deleting and writing metadata etc. I have noticed that what I thought I had selected and carried out actions on can be completely different images. I have deleted masters in error because of this. Luckily I can just drag back from trash.

3). In Develop mode the sort order of images can change from capture order to user order when deleting files from stacks and the orphaned files end up being reorder to the right. This is what leads to deleting the wrong files.

4). Coincidentally I also had to repair my HD permissions after installing LR 5 as I could not move files to trash within the program.

Other than those few issues that I have to deal with I'm happy to plough ahead.... 

Colin


----------



## hamada (Jun 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> have not found anything to be buggy yet.



well beside that this means nothing... some of the bugs are random.
here is a list of known issues:




> Known Issues
> ■Fullscreen Mode does not show the next image in your selection. This occurs only when you have selected a series of images before entering Fullscreen mode.
> ■Video playback is not currently supported in Fullscreen mode.
> ■There is no error message informing that offline photos and videos are not exported to slideshows.
> ...



http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/


and that is only what they KNEW was broken in LR5.
no matter what you noticed in the 10 minutes you used LR  .. there are many bugs.

video for example is pretty useless. it´s completely asynchron for most of my videos.

the videos are perfectly fine but when i want to view them in LR they start fine and get more and more asynchron the longer they play. even freeware apps do this better.

the preview speed is improved. something i never had problems with but it behaved very stange and inconsistent for some.
but now many complain about very sluggish local adjustment tools.
give one.. take one... :

printing seems to have issues with some printer who work fine in LR 4.4.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 13, 2013)

hamada said:


> ■Images exported at less than 1/3 of their original size may not retain Output Sharpening and Noise Reduction settings.



Doh - but Adobe always update the old LR version a couple of times (like LR 4.7) because they are aware the also consumer-oriented LR isn't rock stable in the .0 versions and when they introduce something completely new like a new process ... so if you need safety always keep using the old version until the .1 update.


----------



## hamada (Jun 13, 2013)

bycostello said:


> the upgrade and new features way out weigh any bugs.... which they will fix shortly i'm sure...



well i doubt losing your work outweighs the few new features... :

they should do a hotfix for this selection issue.
waiting until the next point release is imho not a option for such a serious bug.
i mean... i can reproduce it. it´s not as rare as adobe wants us to believe.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 13, 2013)

hamada said:


> they should do a hotfix for this selection issue.



They might very well do that - the rc/beta phase was very short in comparison to LR4 (which admittedly included a new process version), so Adobe knows that there are bugs left that they didn't want to delay the new features for.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 13, 2013)

What I want to know, in lightroom 4, with adobes camera raw, they had problems with the 5d mark 3's files... to the point, where everyone in mass was told to use DPP over ACR as DPP gave sharper images... is this fixed in this version of ACR with the 5d3?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> What I want to know, in lightroom 4, with adobes camera raw, they had problems with the 5d mark 3's files... to the point, where everyone in mass was told to use DPP over ACR as DPP gave sharper images... is this fixed in this version of ACR with the 5d3?


I think you have it backwards. DPP had the issue with raw files, and was fixed long ago.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/the-5d-mark-iii-canon-dpp-software-issue/

The big problem was that Lightroom had not yet been released for the 5D MK III, so converting them to DNG was one of a very few options.


----------

